# Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine?



## waffleboy (Oct 15, 2000)

I was just wondering if it would be possible to chip a 2007 2.5 Jetta?
I know it is possible in the 2.0T but was wondering if the 2.5 could be chipped as well....and to what HP, torque?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (waffleboy)*

The correct forum would be the Mk5 forum. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=142


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_The correct forum would be the Mk5 forum. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=142

Actually, I think both forums are basically correct, more so this one as that's considered a technical question about this motor.
As for the OP: Good things will happen soon enough.
I know of a couple of companies working on it already.


----------



## Gale__ (Aug 28, 2005)

yea, there is a company out there for sure. cant remember who though.... bump.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gale__)*

Unitronic, soon.


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_The correct forum would be the Mk5 forum. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=142

Technically, this would be the correct forum, as the MK5 forum covers more than just the 2.5L, so you'd get better and more refined answers here. However, I find I get more views and quicker answers in the MK5 forum, so I'd say post it there, but then what do I know?










_Modified by skizzott at 2:50 PM 12-22-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I' ve seen many cars having problems with the unitronic as for the 1.8T.... but I can't wait to see what they will come out with for that 2.5 they might be on the ball on right the fack out.... hopefully it will be good for us! lets wish the best!
Max


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Actually Silver, it's on your Motrealracing.com forum that I read the Unitronic does wonders! And a mechanic friend of mine has it on his MIV 1.8T and says it's wonderful!
Maybe just a bad example you saw?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah i guess so, like i said, i ll wait to see what it does for us before saying anything about it.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (waffleboy)*

Greedspeed has one but it is only 8HP at the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://www.greedspeed.com/appl...grade


----------



## waffleboy (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (h-townjetta)*

Wow, thanks everyone for the replies. Looks like it is still under the development stage. I'll wait and see then.
But then I just got a new Passat 2.0T so I shouldn't have to worry anymore either lol. I'll just chip the 2.0T, what do you think?








Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (waffleboy)*

i have a stage 2 chip from eip on my 2005.5 2.5L jetta. they havent released anything yet, but its amazing, i love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (vdub_shawty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_shawty* »_i have a stage 2 chip from eip on my 2005.5 2.5L jetta. they havent released anything yet, but its amazing, i love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hows this EIP chip?


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Hows this EIP chip?

great i love it!! its a more aggressive chip then the stage 1 and you can def. feel the difference!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (vdub_shawty)*

Jenn,
Have you had your car dynoed, i kinda want to see it in numbers
TIA
Yev


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_Jenn,
Have you had your car dynoed, i kinda want to see it in numbers
TIA
Yev
hey hun, yes i have but i am not thrilled with the numbers. ive gained like 20hp with chip, intake, and exhaust.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (vdub_shawty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_shawty* »_hey hun, yes i have but i am not thrilled with the numbers. ive gained like 20hp with chip, intake, and exhaust. 

Ouch thats kinda crappy....
Which Intake , a CAI?
I know the Neuspeed chip gives us a poor 7hp.... I would think they can get more power out of a bottled up motor but I think they simply apllied standard ECU tweaks seeing as ALL VW motors they have chips for put out the same power. The VR, the 2.slo, the 2.5 all put out 7hp. I would think each would be diff.
If you have a short ram I can see how you didn't gain much power, maybe 3-4hp...that aint saying much.
And exhaust I have no idea, was hearing pretty conservative numbers too...
Is that 20whp AFTER a baseline dyno? Because if thats 150hp+20hp then thats a gains or around4-8hp with all three mods which seems wrong because I've seen 2 dynos with just CAI alread hit near 200tq.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (vdub_shawty)*

double post.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 11:10 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (@[email protected])*

i have abd intake, stage 2 chip, and a cat back exhaust from eip. i think that its faster then what the dyno is pulling. not sure how they dyno it either whether in drive, sport, or tiptronic. 
i find that tiptronic gives me better control and faster results. i have gone against my friend in a mk3 gti and i over powered him. i held with his mk2 gti 16v too. 
ill call eip today and see how they were dynoing it and maybe get in there again.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (vdub_shawty)*

Was the mk3 a VR?


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Was the mk3 a VR?

yes i believe so.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to "CHIP" a 2.5 engine? (vdub_shawty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_shawty* »_
yes i believe so.

Nicely done!


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

EIP is your problem.


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_EIP is your problem. 
yea ok sweety, im am not about to have this convo with you.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdub_shawty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_shawty* »_yea ok sweety, im am not about to have this convo with you.

lol


----------



## waffleboy (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

any news on the 2.5 chip upgrade?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (waffleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waffleboy* »_any news on the 2.5 chip upgrade?

???


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (waffleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waffleboy* »_any news on the 2.5 chip upgrade?

X2


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

im sure if enough of you call up to eip they might release their product... but just a thought.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_shawty)*

We should start slamming them with calls... if they realize that it will sell, they will finish production...
reminds me of 'field of dreams'...
IF YOU BUILD IT, WE WILL BUY


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

What about these inmotion tuning boys? they offer a flash. But haven't heard anything about them.


----------



## vdub_shawty (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_We should start slamming them with calls... if they realize that it will sell, they will finish production...
reminds me of 'field of dreams'...
IF YOU BUILD IT, WE WILL BUY
if you want i can call and talk to rich and see whats up


----------



## waffleboy (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (vdub_shawty)*

Bump!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_We should start slamming them with calls... if they realize that it will sell, they will finish production...


Let's not and say we did. I'm pretty sure I'd jump on that ebay chip before allowing EIP to tune my car.


----------

